# Taking minutes at a meeting?



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

My 12yo is in 4H and is Vice President.  We don't have a secretary so it will fall to her to do the minutes.  She types fast and is good with word, PDFs.... but hasn't used a Pad (we're looking at the iPad, other tablets, and netbooks).  Could she use a Pad to do the minutes?  I'd like to have an agenda doc that she fills in the blanks with who said what as a way to make it easier.  Is there an app you would recommend, or is this a task better suited to a netbook?


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I am the secretary for our Church Council and I use a LiveScribe Pen 2GB. I tap the record icon on the special notebook and it records what is being said as I write it. When transcribing the notes, I can tap the words in the notebook and it will play back what is said at the meeting. I paid around $99 for the pen and then $20 for a pack of 4 notebooks from Amazon. The notes can be stored on your computer and e-mailed to others.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks Sofie.  It's an interesting idea, but I think I'd rather have something more multipurpose.  She will be starting a class where they will video chat every week and I was hoping the iPad/tablet/netbook could do both.  You did give me the idea to record the meeting so I have something to go back to if she missed a chunk on her notes.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I use my iPad2 at work in every meeting I attend to take notes.  As a project manager, a lot of my meetings deal with capturing notes around strategies and follow-ups.

I am currently using Evernote which is an app for the iPad and Notebook.  I am not in love with Evernote but hands down the single best feature of the app is my ability to use it on either my iPad or my Macbook.  THe notes synch and that allows me to have the notes wherever, whenever.  In addition, Evernote is FREE.  You can pay for a premium version of the application but I find the basic one more than capable of handling my needs.  

It's a pretty simple app. Good luck!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks.  I'll check out evernote.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

A Bluetooth keyboard may be a good idea
I use it with an Origami stand


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> A Bluetooth keyboard may be a good idea
> I use it with an Origami stand


Chad - forgot to add that I use the same set-up. Love my Apple wireless keyboard and Origami Stand.


----------

